# n0rmal's picture thread...



## n0rmal (Jan 26, 2013)

since i have quite a few T's now I figured I should make a thread to slow their progress and development considering that most of them are slings or juvies.. enjoy!

Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens 













Brachapelma Smithi







Brachypelma Boehmei







Brachypelma Vagans













Pamphobeteus sp.II “South Ecuador ” 



















Avicularia Versicolor













Psalmopoeus Irminia













Poecilotheria metallica













Iridopelma sp.Recife 







Cyriocosmus Elegans 







Avicularia Urticans 













Avicularia diversipes













Acanthoscurria geniculata 







Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large







Grammostola Rosea 



















some more of my slings..



















thats all for now i have more but they are picture shy at the moment lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KJMinniti (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice photos and a great collection!  I really like the way you handled attaching the cork to the lids; I'm gonna steal that idea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VickyChaiTea (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh wow I really like those set ups. Nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0rmal (Jan 26, 2013)

KJMinniti said:


> Very nice photos and a great collection!  I really like the way you handled attaching the cork to the lids; I'm gonna steal that idea!


why thank you! and i actually stole that idea from some guy on youtube so go right ahead lol it works really well.



VickyChaiTea said:


> Oh wow I really like those set ups. Nice!


thank you 

Grammostola iheringi 

























Grammostola formosa

























Lasiadora parahybana sling







Chilobrachys fimbriatus sling













a very shy Cyriopagopus Schioedtei sling







Psalmopoeus cambridgei


----------



## n0rmal (Feb 3, 2013)

Brachapelma albiceps 































Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens 































euathlus sp red





































sp red sling 







Avicularia purpurea













Monocentropus Balfouri 



















nhandu tripepii







Avicularia metallica













Avicularia versicolor


----------



## n0rmal (Feb 4, 2013)

gosh my new GBB is so photogenic I love her


----------



## MarkmD (Feb 4, 2013)

Brilliant collection of T's, good pics and nice setups.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0rmal (Feb 5, 2013)

MarkmD said:


> Brilliant collection of T's, good pics and nice setups.


thank you good sir!! a few new T's and more pics are on there way soon!


----------



## n0rmal (Feb 8, 2013)

Aphonopelma moderatum































Brachypelma emilia

























Brachapelma albiceps 



















Grammostola iheringi



















euathlus sp red



















Grammostola Rosea 













Psalmopoeus cambridgei 







Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 8, 2013)

Cute E. sp. "red" and some of your slings look as if they're going to burst any minute. I'd slow down on the feeding some


----------



## JZC (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice albiceps, I am really starting to want one of those...Oh and I love those arboreal enclosures. I will probably do something like that when I get my first arboreal. What type of glue did you use to attach it?


----------



## n0rmal (Feb 12, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Cute E. sp. "red" and some of your slings look as if they're going to burst any minute. I'd slow down on the feeding some


haha i already have 



JZCtarantulafan said:


> Nice albiceps, I am really starting to want one of those...Oh and I love those arboreal enclosures. I will probably do something like that when I get my first arboreal. What type of glue did you use to attach it?


i didnt use any glue i drilled holes and used screws to attach the cork bark and you should get an albiceps, they are very beautiful T's 

Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi











































Aphonopelma chalcodes





































Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large







Pterinochilus murinus







i also paired my MF G.rosea with a free MM i got on saturday


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 12, 2013)

How old is the E. pulcherrimaklaasi / size ? Not too sure it's really that species, but I've been wrong before.


----------



## n0rmal (Feb 12, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> How old is the E. pulcherrimaklaasi / size ? Not too sure it's really that species, but I've been wrong before.


Its around 3.5" not sure how old what do you think it is?


----------



## n0rmal (Feb 17, 2013)

female Nhandu coloratovillosus





































female Brachypelma boehmei











































female Acanthoscurria geniculata 

















































Pamphobeteus nigricolor sling













mature male Grammostola Rosea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0rmal (Feb 19, 2013)

C.fasciatum





































A.geniculata new diggs...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0rmal (Feb 24, 2013)

female Nhandu tripepii































Psalmopoeus irminia



















Psalmopoeus cambridgei



















Avicularia amazonica













freshly molted Avicularia versicolor







freshly molted (%99 sure female) Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens













Avicularia Avicularia







Theraposa stirmi slings



















freshly molted Brachapelma smithi







Grammostola Rosea red form



















Euathlus sp yellow































Grammostola pulchra

























female Eupalaestrus Campestratus with rejuvenated leg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0rmal (Feb 28, 2013)

freshly molted female Nhandu coloratovillosus





































freshly molted Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large













freshly molted Brachypelma boehmei? sold to as Brachypelma boehmei anyways..













premolt female Brachapelma albiceps













freshly molted Avicularia purpurea







love these Theraposa stirmi slings!!







female Brachypelma boehmei































Pandinus imperator













lots of molts in the past week...







my new T closet lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrazine (Feb 28, 2013)

n0rmal said:


> freshly molted Brachypelma boehmei? sold to as Brachypelma boehmei anyways..


Looks like a smithi to me..

Definitely not a boehmei, you can see the difference from your adult one. Not only legs, carapace too both in shape and coloration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0rmal (Mar 1, 2013)

Hydrazine said:


> Looks like a smithi to me..
> 
> Definitely not a boehmei, you can see the difference from your adult one. Not only legs, carapace too both in shape and coloration.


yea your right, thanks for the insight.


----------



## n0rmal (Mar 3, 2013)

Nhandu carapoensis













female Avicularia versicolor



















Psalmopoeus pulcher







Pterinochilus murinus







female Grammostola pulchripes

























female Brachapelma smithi































suspect female Brachapelma emilia













Grammostola pulchra













Psalmopoeus reduncus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrazine (Mar 3, 2013)

n0rmal said:


> suspect female Brachapelma emilia


By the looks of it, you will know soon for sure - from exuvium
Love the pulchra, btw - mine is just 4cm and still brownish gray

and just a nitpick it's Brach*y*pelma, not Brachapelma


----------



## n0rmal (Mar 4, 2013)

Hydrazine said:


> By the looks of it, you will know soon for sure - from exuvium
> Love the pulchra, btw - mine is just 4cm and still brownish gray
> 
> and just a nitpick it's Brach*y*pelma, not Brachapelma


yea shes gonna molt any day now and i can comfirm the sex. and pulchra is in my top 5 for sure! i think their stunning black spiders. 

haha sorry and thanks for the spelling correction oh:


----------



## n0rmal (Mar 17, 2013)

freshly molted female Brachypelma emilia

























female Psalmopoeus pulcher







Heteroscodra maculata







female Euathlus truculentus



















female Theraposa stirmi 





































Nhandu tripepii juvi







Ephebopus murinus juvi







Grammostola formosa juvi







freshly molted Grammostola iheringi







more G.rosea paring

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0rmal (Mar 20, 2013)

A.versicolor with egg sac

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 22, 2013)

Congrats on the sac! Hope it all goes well! Blue babys are a good thing in that regard!


----------



## n0rmal (Mar 24, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Congrats on the sac! Hope it all goes well! Blue babys are a good thing in that regard!


thank you!! heres a few more pictures













well he just molted.. comfirmed male and i do believe it is a Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi without a doubt, the femurs are a purplish blue color, hard to capture in a picture but very stunning under light. 











































fat pig of a Theraposa stirmi lol i didnt know spiders could eat so much until i got her













freshly molted female Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens, the colors are stunning under the right light



















huge female Nhandu tripepii munchin on a superworm



















Nhandu carapoensis in premolt


----------



## tyrantuladub (Mar 24, 2013)

Very impressive collection!

Also, that _A. urticans_ enclosure is dope haha.


----------



## hairyspideyfan (Mar 24, 2013)

very nice pairing shot with the G rosea -  just look at those faaangs!


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 24, 2013)

Normally I'd say "Yes, that's E. pulcherrimaklaasi", but in this case I'm not too sure. Reason: Those do NOT have reddish hairs on the abdomen - the only red is the flames on the patella in general. The "real" one (if there's such a thing...) has silvery/greyish hairs and no red whatsoever afaik. There was a similiar thread regarding that over here in some forum with the same stuff. Personally, I'm starting to think it might be a give-away for Homoeomma sp. "blue" crossbreeds with E. pulcherrimaklaasi. Obviously though, I'm no taxonomist and it's simply a suspicion on my end, n0rmal. Again the only persons able to shed light on these are Dr. Bertani and Dr. Perez-Miles from what I learned...


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 7, 2013)

You should post more in your gallery. They're nice pictures.


----------



## Brizzl (Jul 13, 2013)

I think you're going to have to switch to flickr.


----------

